# Here are some new pictures of our african cihlids :)



## LeeKai (May 1, 2009)

Let us know what you all think and what pic you like best! Hope you enjoy...we've spent hours trying to get good pics and finally got some


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

some nice fish. Try upping the shutter speed.


----------



## bou (Dec 8, 2005)

wow... lot of fish...


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Such colors! i love it!

How many fish do you have in each of the two tanks pictured? And what size are the tanks?


----------



## LeeKai (May 1, 2009)

iplaywithemotions said:


> Such colors! i love it!
> 
> How many fish do you have in each of the two tanks pictured? And what size are the tanks?


Thanks!~ Those are 75 gal growout tanks... one is mbuna one is peacock probably got about 100 of them in each lol they are only 1-3 in though and got 2 emperor 400's on each... trying to sell them off to make room for more  bc I have 2 main tanks one 125 and a 55 the 55 has a ruby red breeding group and the 125 has 6 dif breeding groups...


----------



## synistr (Mar 28, 2009)

What is the yellow with the blue face and the red with blue in the next to the last picture. Great looking set up with ALOT of fish.


----------



## LeeKai (May 1, 2009)

synistr said:


> What is the yellow with the blue face and the red with blue in the next to the last picture. Great looking set up with ALOT of fish.


the yellow one is auonacara baenschi and the red with blue is a rubescens... lol I know I have over 500 of them but I love them all...


----------



## Buckeyereavis (Jun 20, 2008)

nce


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful photo's - favourites pictures are the 1st one, 4th one and the 16th one.


----------



## LeeKai (May 1, 2009)

D-007 said:


> Beautiful photo's - favourites pictures are the 1st one, 4th one and the 16th one.


Thanks! those are a few of my faves too~ =) 
It is fun taking pics I'll have to try to get some of my new ones! Thank you for the compliment!


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

I'd love to see a full tank shot of each of those tanks! Those tanks are packed!! Looks amazing..


----------



## LeeKai (May 1, 2009)

klumsyninja said:


> I'd love to see a full tank shot of each of those tanks! Those tanks are packed!! Looks amazing..


Thank you! OK I will try to get some good full tank shots 2day... It's hard getting the full tank shots but I will do my best... BTW I love the mbuna in your avatar is it yours? looks like a Cynotilapia Pulpican? I really want one of those  but I dont think I have room at the moment lol


----------



## LeeKai (May 1, 2009)

Ok here is the least crowded growout at the moment it's a 30 gal with only about 10 mbuna babies...










closeups of the cuties



















here's a 20 gal growout with all kenyis and golden mbunas



















Our excuse and a good one  for keeping so many fish is it is good stimulationa nd interaction for our autistic son 

here's our 2 75 gal growouts one with all mbuna and one all peacocks



















inside the 75s













































125 gal community tank




























55 gal community with some new fish we got given to us from a friend who had to sell tank...














































our 30 gal color up and grow out some f1's from Ned's Fish Factory tank




























heres our other 125 being taken over by africans 










a 10 gal growout why not...



















Last but not least
A 30 gal with over 100 peacocks and aboyt 15 hap sp 44 fry with some electric yellows as well



















Hope you liked all the new pics It took me forever lol I mean hourssssss


----------



## LeeKai (May 1, 2009)

I forgot to add the new pics I got of Ruby what do ya think of this Rubescence he's getting even more color now!!



















And this Victorian is amazing I think it's a Pundimilla Nyerei... he's not showing his full color yet though I think because of Ruby not really liking him to much 



















The Red Fin Kandago is too active to get a good photo but here' s the best I could get of him he's really cool...


----------



## LeeKai (May 1, 2009)

So what do ya'll think of the new pics???


----------

